# Luxating Patella surgery complications, help??



## Jet90 (Dec 5, 2011)

Our 3 year old Chi had surgery to correct a patella luxation in her hind leg on 6th of march. She has been back for 2 post-op checks since and vet nurse and surgeon are amazed with how well she is recovering and how quickly she is healing. 
We did raise the concern with the vets that the pin she has placed was pushing against the skin on the inside of her leg, but we were assured that while uncommon it's not something to worry about. & that she is fine to keep walking about the house as normal, only being crated when she cant be supervised, & to not let her jump on and off things like sofas and beds which we don't let her do anyway - she has little steps which she is great at using to get up to give snuggles/settle for a nap.

This evening the pin has pushed through the skin and it is protruding through the wound for about 3mm. Phoned the vets and they have said that it isnt an emergency so long as she isnt bleeding and isnt in a lot of pain with it, which she isn't. We've been told to pop her in a crate and make sure she is comfy, and to take her in in the morning and they will see her. 


Has anyone else any experience of this please???

she doesnt look to be in any pain at all, is her usual self, just with this awful wire/pin poking out!! The only change is that she is looking at me all forlornly as i've crated her and she just wants to play. 

thanks xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jet90 said:


> Our 3 year old Chi had surgery to correct a patella luxation in her hind leg on 6th of march. She has been back for 2 post-op checks since and vet nurse and surgeon are amazed with how well she is recovering and how quickly she is healing.
> We did raise the concern with the vets that the pin she has placed was pushing against the skin on the inside of her leg, but we were assured that while uncommon it's not something to worry about. & that she is fine to keep walking about the house as normal, only being crated when she cant be supervised, & to not let her jump on and off things like sofas and beds which we don't let her do anyway - she has little steps which she is great at using to get up to give snuggles/settle for a nap.
> 
> This evening the pin has pushed through the skin and it is protruding through the wound for about 3mm. Phoned the vets and they have said that it isnt an emergency so long as she isnt bleeding and isnt in a lot of pain with it, which she isn't. We've been told to pop her in a crate and make sure she is comfy, and to take her in in the morning and they will see her.
> ...


Patella luxation isnt something Ive experienced personally, due to lack of answers I looked up to see if there is any advice if this should happen.
The only thing that I can find regarding the pins and orthopaedic wires is this.
Its on an Ivis International Veterinary Information service website subject complications in Patella Luxation Surgery.

How to avoid complications after tibial tuberosity transposition?
Complications can arise after tibial tuberosity transposition due to too small a fragment being cut, bilateral
surgery or from asking too much of the tension band. To avoid complications ensure a large enough
piece of bone removed  the base should end level to the tibial crest. Use a tension band made of orthopaedic
wire in large and boisterous dogs, if the tuberosity has been rotated a large distance and if surgery
is bilateral (ie if in doubt use a TBW).* Do not use pins that are too large, two small ones are preferable.*
Use large gauge orthopaedic wire. Take care when placing the pins in the bone. The lateral aspect
of the tibia is concave so the wire needs to be angled in a medial direction to ensure it engages bone. To
avoid fracture do not place the pins directly through the insertion point of the patella ligament (this is also
recommended for TPLO).

See link for full article
http://www.ivis.org/proceedings/esvot/2010/sa/37.pdf

There is another site that says the pins can migrate which is a complication

Any surgical procedure has the potential for complications. Fortunately, surgery for a patellar luxation is commonly performed and complications are rare. Potential complications include problems with general anesthesia, surgical infection,* migration of the surgical implants (i.e. pins that stabilize the tibial tuberosity transposition) associated with the repair*, and failure of the surgery to completely stabilize the patella and resolve lameness. Greater than 90% of dogs with surgical repair of grade 1, 2 and 3 patellar luxations will not have any significant complications and will return to normal or near normal function with surgery.

Ill Link you to the full site on that too as it may be useful as it contains post operative care.

Patellar Luxation | Nashville Veterinary Specialists


----------

